
Ask HN: What's your daily-driver headphone model? - methochris
At home, at work, on the go... what do you use as your all-arounder for music&#x2F;games&#x2F;whatever? Do you have it amp&#x27;d? Do you love it or does it leave something to be desired? Would you buy it again if it broke?
======
randcraw
Denon AH-D2000 for privacy/workplace, Sennheiser HD580 (upgraded to HD600
spec) for home use, NAD VISO HP50 for serious mobile use, and Westone W30 in-
ear with triple flange for max portability.

At work, I amp using a Dragonfly Red outboard DAC, which frankly, I like less
than my old NuForce Icon2. (I would've happily stayed with the Nuforce, but
Apple cluelessly bricked older "dumb amps" like the Icon2 when they "upgraded"
their audio code in MacOS Sierra. Morons.) The Dragonfly just doesn't seem to
add anything beyond the system amp.

On my Mac, I drive the external DAC using the Vox app because it has a
parametric equalizer. On my i[Phone|Pad], I playback using the Equ app, which
also offers para EQ.

I love the Denons. They enhance bass a bit and don't export my music enough to
annoy coworkers. The Senn HD-580s are great, but feel a bit "cool" compared to
the warmer Denons (due to the open cushions). But their smoothness is
effortless; I can listen to them all day long. The NADs cut out surrounding
noise really well and offer surprisingly good fidelity for such lightweight
cans. I like the Westones mostly for their portability; their sound quality
just can't match any of my full-sized cans and IMHO depend too much on a good
seal from the triple flanges.

I also own Grado SR325Es, but could never warm to them. Their bass is
substantially weaker than my other phones, though mid-to-upper reproduction is
exemplary.

------
Andrenid
Bose QC35s. Day and night. Pretty much always wearing them. Active noise
cancelling changed my life and is up there with the smart phone and Kindle as
far as technology that most made my life better.

------
itnAAnti
I use Oppo PM-3's for just about everything right now; listening to music
while working, gaming, travel, etc.

I got them because I wanted something that blocked external noise (I don't
like the "pressure" feeling of active noise cancellation) and they came highly
recommended from The Wire Cutter.

I consider them 'fine'. They're relatively comfortable for 2-3 hour stretches
(after that, the lack of ventilation makes them start to get sweaty, even in
cool rooms), they sound decent, and the build quality and carry-case are
great.

On the minuses side, the clarity doesn't match my old Grado SR-80's, the noise
blocking isn't as good as my Shure in-ear monitors, and the in-line mic is
worse than what's on Apple's standard earbuds.

Bottom line, they're not worth the $400 price tag, but now that I have them,
they're good enough that I'm not out looking for another pair.

I have to say, I'm not as impressed with them as The Wire Cutter review led me
to believe I would be... and that has affected my opinion of The Wire Cutter.
I probably could have bought a generic pair of closed-back headphones for $60
and been just as happy.

------
l33tbro
I've been through many listed here. Audio Technica ATX-M50, Sony MDR 7506,
Sennheiser HD598, etc - all really great cans with their own strengths, but
ultimately lacking in build quality and EQ curves that are too bumpy.

Over time, I came to prefer my audio to sound less fun and more "as is". Ie,
without any spikes in the bass, mids, or trebles, from the manufacturer to
colour the audio with some kind of wow factor.

Eventually, after a bunch of research and a $150-ish budget, I landed at the
Beyer Dynamic DT250. They have the flattest EQ curve I know of, are super
comfortable, and build quality is sturdy (Germans tend not to fuck around with
the quality of the products products).

There's no excess wires that will get snagged around the can, and Beyer have
their own unique cabling and connectors which are super-tough and chunky.
Noise cancelling is average, but that's not an overly important feature for
me.

If you want a bit more of a fun set with some more sub bass , check out the
DT770. Supremely comfortable headphones and sound amazing.

------
arca_vorago
I have been quite rough with my headphones/earbuds over the years, so I've
used and broken quite a few, and have a little insight. I'll split between
desktop and on-the-go.

Desktop:

Favorite - Razer Barracuda (with matching soundcard), great sound, super
comfortable. (wish they hadn't broken)

Runner up - Turtle Beach Ear Force PX21 (just cause it says ps3 don't mean you
cant use it on PC!)

Current - Razer Kraken 7.1 Chroma (1st gen, 2nd gen is more sturdy metal)
(windows software sucks, but I use GNU+Linux)

Others I've used - Logitech G35(wired and wireless versions), Creative Sound
Blaster WoW Wireless, Seihnheiser.

On-the-go:

Favorite - Yurbuds Ironman Focus Behind the ear (lost them recently, so sad)

Current - Klipsch R6i

Others - Multiple cheap skullcandy, new model Apple.

All that said, on-the-go I don't trust bluetooth so I don't do wireless, but
if you do your options expand quite a bit.

One more thing to keep in mind, if you really want the best, go to a hearing
aid place and get your earmold taken so you can get the perfect fit rubber
exterior for whatever model you choose. Personally, I really loved my Yurbuds
Ironman Behind the ears because they stayed on the best while
lifting/running/yardwork etc. Most of the time when I select, besides form
factor, I mostly base selection on frequency range. Which is how I ended up
with the Razer Kraken 7.1 Chroma's despite how disapointed I have been with
Razor the last few years.

When I was in the military the best pair I ever had was the Bose sound
reduction headphones.

~~~
sAvi0r
Gaming headsets are pretty notoriously awful, my dude. When your current set
breaks I'd really recommend picking up a pair of Sennheiser HD598s on sale
along with a modmic. It shouldn't cost you any more than your current set up
(HD598s go on sale for $100, modmic is like $30-40) and it'd absolutely blow
any gaming headset out of the water.

Also, the HD598s are easily some of the most comfortable headphones I've ever
used, and I have a weird Kevin Durant lookin head - I used to get headaches
and pain behind my ears after like 6 hours of wearing my old ATH-M50s but with
the HD598s I've gone 12 hours and still felt fine.

------
quantummkv
Audio-Technica ATH-M50x. Nothing beats the sheer value they give for that
amount of money. Definitely the beat pair of cans i have ever owned.

~~~
jimsmart
Mine have become tatty very quickly — perhaps just because I wear them too
much? But, tattiness aside, I find their sound exceptional and still think
they're worth every penny.

~~~
kjdal2001
I agree. I think they are both comfortable and sound good, but the leather (or
faux-leather) starts to flake and fall apart quickly.

~~~
penetrarthur
I've seen replacement leather pads for 20$ or 40$

------
jotjotzzz
I own the ATH-M50X and also the Bose QC25, however -- I stick to the Audio
Technica ATH-ANC23 or the TaoTronics TT‑EP01 (both noise cancelling earphones)
for my daily driver for commute.

I think the biggest question for choosing a daily driver headphone is whether
you want to use a headphone vs. in-ear earphone. For my daily commute, I
prefer earphones because they are less bulky, they don't warm-up my ear during
the summer time, and I can easily take it off and put it in my pocket. For
headphones, taking them off and storing them in my bag is so bulky that it is
so damn annoying.

For long trips like air plane rides or bus rides or for in the office usage, I
prefer headphones.

For at-home only listening, I use Grade SR80e, this is an open headphone and
it is not great for commuting but awesome for listening at home.

------
ksk
At home - JVC HA-SZ2000 & AKG K701 (10 yrs old, still going strong, recently
replaced the pads), Both driven through a MHDT DAC and a Magni 2 amp. I also
have a tube amp that I rarely use these days. (Little Dot MK3, need to replace
the tubes) I avoid in-ear headphones as I don't like the compromised sound
quality.

------
hood_syntax
Sennheiser HD 650s at home, with an Asus Xonar Essence STX for the amp. I love
them, pretty much exactly what I wanted since I can't imagine myself going
more expensive than that unless I had far more expendable income.

------
DonutDeflector
Daily Driver - Sennheiser HD518 / This open-backed pair is warm with some
emphasis on the low end. The pads on the HD518 are very comfortable. I can use
the headphones the whole day without fatigue.

Music Production - Audio Technica Ath-M35 / This closed-back pair is
relatively flat. The pair puts more pressure on my ears so their not very
comfortable for more than an hour or two.

On-the-Go - Panasonic Ergofit RP-HJE120 / This is an inexpensive V-shaped pair
of IEMs that I typically throw in my pocket. Not the greatest when it comes to
audio quality, but it does the job.

------
herbst
Sennheiser 25-II. I love the clear and real sound these beasts have. Plus they
are durable enough so I can just throw them in my backpack

------
rl3
HD598, no amp. Just recently upgraded from my decade old pair of 595s, and the
additional bass in the 598s is remarkable. Totally changes the sound stage,
and not necessarily for better or worse.

Both models have a special place in my heart now.

Also, bravo on the "daily-driver" pun.

------
relearn
Sennheiser HD598 without an amp for around the house. They are hands down
worth every dollar.

------
fairbraxton
Usually I use JBL J88's for mostly everything, they are very comfortable and
sound great. Personally I'd like a little more base to them but would
recommend them for someone who isn't looking for much.

------
ccdev
Technics RP-DJ 1200. It's hooked up to an Asus U3 sound card, which is more
basic as far as sound cards go but better than using the built-in Realtek
chipset found in my motherboard.

------
Yaa101
I use the Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO for heavy duty stuff like my Bach or other
music with a large dynamic range. For my other music and mobile sessions I use
Beyerdynamic DT 231 PRO.

------
wingerlang
I had to google and scan images to find the pair, but I use Panasonic RP-
HJE355 (in-ear). I bought a random pair in an airport but I still use them 2
years later every day.

------
blcArmadillo
Sony MDR-7506

~~~
larrykubin
Same. These have perfect sound for me, are comfortable, and can be had for
$60-70 bucks.

My only wish is that I could wear them around walking, but they have a long
coiled cable.

------
beaker52
AKG K712 at home for gaming and general computer audio. Great headphones for
an flat, yet appealing sound. An audio engineer friend of mine bought the same
set after sampling mine. I have a Native Instruments Komplete Audio 6 driving
those.

At work and on the go I'm using Shure SE215. Great isolation, clear sound and
some of the best bass I've sampled from earphones.

I'd recommend both in a heartbeat and I think both of these represent good
bang for their buck. Since I like my music (it's a hobby of mine) I wouldn't
tolerate anything that I didn't think fell into the category of high quality.

------
jetti
Sennheiser 280PRO. I had a pair that I accidentally destroyed by slamming the
car door on the cord but love 'em so much had to get a new pair.

------
michalpt
Bose QC35. Best money I have spent on any audio equipment so far as it always
puts me into that "hyperfocus" silent mode.

------
8draco8
Audio Technica ATH-M40x at home and AKG K92 with upgraded ear pads. For 95% of
the time I am using K92, they are light, comfortable (with new earpads) and
have surprisingly good sound quality. I've moved to them from full time
ATH-M40x as they broke twice in 2 years on my head (cracks) and are in general
to tight. The sound it self is great on AT but it's not worth lack of comfort
that they offer.

------
smittysahn
I thought wearing headphones while driving a vehicle was illegal, but I see it
all the time now. What gives?

~~~
jetti
Depends on jurisdiction. In Illinois, you can only have one ear covered while
driving. That said, I think OP means which headphones do you use daily rather
than which headphones do you use while driving.

------
m-p-3
At work, some cheap Koss headphone supplied by the office.

At home, a Logitech G430 headset.

On the go, some in-ear bluetooth earphones from Aukey.

------
iDemonix
Sennheiser Momentum over-ears for the office (closed back)

Sennheiser HD600 + Marantz PM65005 amp for home (open back)

------
geoelectric
I've switched across the board to wireless for the most part. I use a number
of different headsets based on location, so here are my choices for various
settings.

Work:

Bose QC35 -- sound quality is somewhat compromised but the NC and comfort
levels are second to none. Bose customer service is also excellent,
particularly if you buy (and therefore can return/exchange) through a branded
store.

Out and about:

Airpods, with foam covers. Without the covers, these were very convenient
headphones that wouldn't stay in my ears for the life of me and so sounded
thin and leaked noise. Then I added old-school thin foam earbud covers; Amazon
sells some that are donut-style with a hole that exposes the light sensors,
and they still fit in the charger. They don't compare to my audiophile
headphones, but they sound "pretty good"\--about on the same level as my
SoundMagic E10s, maybe a little better. More importantly, now I actually will
use headphones for 20-30 minutes at a time on walks, whereas before it was too
much of a hassle to carry a fat case around, wedge them in my ears, etc.

Home, in living room:

MDR-1ABTs. I don't actually like these as much as I should for what I paid for
them. The pads are thin and hurt my ears. But they do connect to my Sony sound
bar using their LDAC low-latency/high-def protocol, so I use them for late
night viewing.

Console:

Playstation Gold or Platinums. I have both. The Golds are more reliable about
connecting to the dongle. The Platinums fit over my PSVR headset. Neither
sounds great for anything but games, but they integrate tightly into the OS.

PC/Mac:

SteelSeries Arctis 7. No blinkenlights, and they sound very good for pretty
much everything. They're comparable to my wired Sennheiser PC360s (basically a
55x/59x with a mic) but even cheaper. That said, buy the add-on leatherette
pads from Steelseries--they make a world of difference for isolation and sound
quality. They shouldn't sell these without those pads TBH.

Audiophil(ish):

Keeping in mind I like "fun" headphones and not monitors, I oscillate between
Plantronics Backbeat Pro (one of the best sounding BT headphones I've heard
with a phenomenal range and hellaciously cheap, but fugly and with round pads
that don't really fit anyone), V-Moda M100s (add the fat pads to these too for
comfort and sound; they'll last forever--built like a tank), and Master and
Dynamic MH40s. (by far the nicest pair aesthetically with real leather pads,
and they sound great if you can get a good seal, but I'm not a huge fan of
cables anymore).

Gadgets:

I do have a JDS labs O2 amp+DAC setup. I use it with the M&Ds and the M100s
sometimes since those are the two cabled headphones still in rotation.
However, Apple headphone outputs have historically been good enough to not
really benefit _that_ much since all my headphones have lowish power
requirements. Planars or some other "need a bunch of juice" headphones would
be different.

~~~
RyanGWU82
How would you compare the Bose QC35 to the Plantronics? I know Marco Arment
has fantastic things to say about the Backbeat Pro series, but I've never seen
or heard those in real life, or even seen them mentioned in most reviews. I've
tried the Bose a couple of times: the ANC is excellent, and I like the sound
(but I'm not blown away by it).

~~~
geoelectric
The Plantronics' main issue is around comfort and to a lesser extent, leakage.
The earcups are round, and don't have a ton of swivel to them. Because of
that, A) they compress my eartips or sit on my lobe, take your pick, and B)
they don't tightly seal against my cheekbones. They're also rather comically
wide on one's head, and reminded me for all the world of a cyberman on Doctor
Who. I will say that your colleagues can't possibly miss them as far as
headphone rules goes, so there's that.

The pros do outweigh the cons, IMO.

They sound almost exactly the same wired as wireless, which is to say very
good assuming you don't mind a slightly dark and scooped profile. I listen
primarily to industrial, rock, metal and heavier forms of EDM (brostep,
drum'n'bass, hardstyle, etc.) and they sound wonderful for that. There isn't
much hiss at all, which can be a real problem for bluetooth headphones due to
the internal amp. I was impressed with the noise floor.

The bluetooth stack itself is another pro--handles multipoint seamlessly,
which is actually kind of rare, and the range (with an iPhone transmitting)
was at least 50 feet line of sight, and well over 30 feet with walls. At home
I could roam anywhere, at the office I could get pretty far away.

While your mileage may vary according to source, I also found the BBP's
latency perfectly acceptable even for light game playing (though it's not ~0,
hence the Arctis). I think Crypt of the Necrodancer's calibration measured it
around 150ms, which isn't bad for not being connected via a low-latency codec.
I had no problem at all using them for movies.

One other point for the BBPs is the controls. One earcup has a ginormous
volume dial as its inset and the other buttons are very tactile. While the
dial does tend to stiffen some over time if you don't use them often enough,
it's hands down the easiest set of controls to fumble to in a hurry. Plus
there's a "talk through" button that pipes in exterior sound so you can answer
colleague questions (or hear flight announcements) without removing them.

And, of course, the OG Backbeat Pros are around $200 cheaper street than Bose
QC35s. If you have bluetooth you don't need the Pro+ with the dongle, and the
Pro 2s [don't have a ton of improvements IIRC]*

In comparison, Bose doesn't sound as good. It does sound just like Bose, so if
you know that sound, there you go. I find it acceptable but not phenomenal,
and there's a little mud in the mid-bass I don't hear with the BBPs that
unfortunately doesn't play as well with metal. EDM and industrial both sound
fine. Bose does have just as good a BT stack in terms of seamless pair and
switching behavior, but nowhere near the range. Latency is fine on Bose but I
haven't tried them gaming.

Places where Bose clearly excels include the followup service--say what you
want about the audio tech, but Bose's customer service is absolutely fantastic
whereas Plantronics is average; the comfort--Bose headphones feel much lighter
(without having weighed them both or checking specs) and comform to my face
and ears better; and especially in the noise cancelling. Plantronics' noise
cancelling just isn't great, whereas only the Sony M1000x have come near Bose
in NC and they have some quality concerns.

* Edit: looking at Pro 2s, they do address the aesthetic and comfort issues, with ovular cups and plusher-looking pads, and are supposedly lighter. The really convenient controls aren't there anymore. They might be worth a shot buying from somewhere you can return them to if you don't like the audition, though if you're looking for great NC I'd skip right on to the Bose.

~~~
RyanGWU82
This was extremely helpful -- thanks so much for that detailed comparison. I
just ordered the Backbeat Pro 2's from Amazon. Although it would be nice to
have the Bose ANC, that's less important to me than sound quality -- and $349
just feels like too much to spend on headphones. I'll let you know how the 2nd
gen looks and feels.

~~~
geoelectric
Please do! I'm always looking for more reasons to feed my addiction.

Sony is reportedly updating the MDR1000Xs, btw. If they can fix the headband-
cracking issue they currently have, they should be a good combination of sound
quality and ANC (for about twice as much as the BBP2s, so you're not missing
out on anything by buying now!)

~~~
RyanGWU82
Quick notes on the BBP2's after about a week:

* The sound quality is excellent. Wired or wireless, the sound is sharp and crystal clear. But it's not particularly flat; there's a lot of midrange that makes it sound a little muddy. I've set up a custom configuration for the iTunes equalizer that helps with the (rock) music I listen to: punchy bass, clear treble, but less mud in the middle.

* The noise cancelling isn't bad. It does a great job on public transit but it's not as all-encompassing indoors as the Bose QC35 seemed to be, from the little I've tried them.

* The BB2Ps aren't nearly as ugly as the product photos make them look. They're not particularly brown in real life, just dark.

* They're pretty comfortable although I find it fatiguing to wear them for more than a couple of hours. The new over-ear shape looks like it made a big difference on the comfort level.

* The Bluetooth signal tends to cut out quite a bit from my iMac at home, which is pretty disappointing. It works better from my MacBook Pro at work -- not sure if there's some interference at home or what.

Overall I do like them, but I don't know if I like them enough to justify the
$200 I spent. I haven't decided yet whether to keep them long-term. If I don't
keep these, I might switch to the Beats Solo3 without ANC, or just bite the
bullet and go for the Bose QC35...

------
nip
Audio Technica ATH-A900

